# Super wide highway plow(tow plow)



## randym99

Hey found this pic of the tow plow(not sure it was posted before but thought it was neat)It is 26 ft long and is trailer mounted.Also has a ballast tank for salt brine(to de-ice the roadway)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That setup was being tested around here on the 407 highway. I saw the unit at a coffee shop one morning last winter. The trailer wheels actually angle and the trailer gets pulled sideways to offset the trailer plow. Slick setup for roads and highways. 1 tuck-2 lanes.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Very cool


----------



## pieperlc

Very cool, but I bet it's tricky to run.


----------



## Camden

Minnesota's Dept of Transportation is going to be using those plows this year. It'll be interesting to see how well they work.


----------



## mercer_me

Ya that must be hard to turn.


----------



## ColliganLands

so that thing is perfect for driveways right? j/k
thats really cool and i bet it works pretty well..seems like a great idea


----------



## JD Dave

Very cool! I can't wait to see one.


----------



## Supper Grassy

SWEET anyone have more pics?


----------



## chcav1218

dat **** be crazy


----------



## elite1msmith

looks dangerous


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

verry cool


----------



## Supper Grassy

does the trailer tow straight for tranportation?


----------



## 04superduty

yes is does supper, the trailer tires turn for plowing and go straight for normal driving.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JD Dave;620350 said:


> Very cool! I can't wait to see one.


dont you go buying one now


----------



## NorthDakota

Camden;619872 said:


> Minnesota's Dept of Transportation is going to be using those plows this year. It'll be interesting to see how well they work.


Just curious....where in minnesota? minneapolis/st paul? outstate?


----------



## Camden

NorthDakota;621199 said:


> Just curious....where in minnesota? minneapolis/st paul? outstate?


The original poster is showing a picture of a MN-DOT truck. I have seen the state trucks practicing (or whatever you call it) around St. Cloud a lot recently. Plows on, lights flashing, ect. I would assume those trailer plows will only be used around the Twin Cities because that's really the only place in the state that has more than 2 lanes in each direction.

pumpkin:


----------



## Jay brown

they use them here in MO, it's where they were invented (patented)....


----------



## DBL

now that thing is cool and efficient


----------



## hydro_37

Saw them trying those out in MN last year. In the twin cities.
Very cool and VERY spendy.


----------



## zabMasonry

lf i ever see a vt state truck with one of those hooked up to it i'm going to call my rep. and tell him to make the DOT stop spending my tax dollars so stupidly. I think that dump truck works just fine, and their ain't no reason to be salting the highway anyways. i rather just wait a bit longer for the current fleet of trucks to clear the road then pay for that expensive poc.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

zabMasonry;627573 said:


> lf i ever see a vt state truck with one of those hooked up to it i'm going to call my rep. and tell him to make the DOT stop spending my tax dollars so stupidly. I think that dump truck works just fine, and their ain't no reason to be salting the highway anyways. i rather just wait a bit longer for the current fleet of trucks to clear the road then pay for that expensive poc.


Did you get dropped on your head at a young age?


----------



## cretebaby

JohnnyRoyale;627606 said:


> Did you get dropped on your head at a young age?


roflamsoussmileyflag


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That is totally awesome. They could dispatch other trucks to work other areas while that hit the hiways. Some turkey will still try and pass it and not only get rolled over he will get rolled over and over and over and over. 

It needs a big sign "GOT WINGS?"


----------



## Stud Bro

that is one heck of a rig how come i cant come up with million dollar ideas like that


----------



## NorthDakota

*Video of tow plow*

Here is a website of a twin cities tv station that has video of the tow plow....pretty awesome....I would like to see one work.

http://wcco.com/seenon/snow.tow.plow.2.630304.html


----------



## TLB

NorthDakota;629195 said:


> Here is a website of a twin cities tv station that has video of the tow plow....pretty awesome....I would like to see one work.
> 
> http://wcco.com/seenon/snow.tow.plow.2.630304.html


Great video.

There is also a video on youtube of a plow just like that, sorry I don't have a like for it.


----------



## randym99

Sadly this plow was likely built to get rid of some jobs and Save money(not good)But I can see other perks too.Easyer to swap from truck to truck as needed or if truck breaks down,faster clearing of the BIG highways(thats got to make everyone happyer)and cheaper to maintain(no engine ,trans,ect)I think the tank is mostly to add weight for ballist so they wouldn,t HAVE to salt if they didn,t want to.


----------



## randym99

The trouble with these improvements that are made to make life easyer for all of us seem to always get turned around so that someone(the elite few)gets rich and the rest of us still have to work as hard as ever(or harder) to keep up.Still a neat idea even though it will have its limits.


----------



## theplowmeister

Looks easy to jack knife the trailer weight is off center.


randym99
AND IT IS TAKING A JOB AWAY FROM A DRIVER. if we went back to hand shovels We could employ more people, Think of all the people that would be needed to shovel the highway

O yea, then the guys making the trucks would be out of work
I know, they can shovel the highway


----------



## NorthDakota

I appauld the guy who thought this up....That is why I think it is pretty awesome....I just would like to see that hit a drift....Would it spin everything around? Or on Ice? Could it clear hard pack on some of those rough after storm plows?


----------



## cretebaby

NorthDakota;629468 said:


> I appauld the guy who thought this up....That is why I think it is pretty awesome....I just would like to see that hit a drift....Would it spin everything around? Or on Ice? Could it clear hard pack on some of those rough after storm plows?


this would be used on roads that get plowed every inch so ther wouldnt be any drifts to worry about


----------



## cretebaby

randym99;629416 said:


> The trouble with these improvements that are made to make life easyer for all of us seem to always get turned around so that someone(the elite few)gets rich and the rest of us still have to work as hard as ever(or harder) to keep up.Still a neat idea even though it will have its limits.


did you get dropped on your head too?


----------



## bike5200

Do they make a side walk version?


----------



## redman6565

06HD BOSS;619857 said:


> Very cool


those are some awesome pics!


----------



## Midmosnow

The TowPLow started in Kansas City, Mo, duplicated in St. Louis and operating in high volume interstate traffic. MinnDOT will have 5 operating winter 08/09, with other units at Salt Lake, Fort Wayne, Indiana and the I-70 Turnpike in Kansas, just west of Kansas City. Most all who see it, say "it won't work". The operators who run the units just SMILE.....


----------



## Midmosnow

The TowPLow at work...


----------



## CAT MAN

I dont think this was asked but sence the trailer is pulled on an angle does it come back to being pulled right behind the truck after there done plowing??? im sure it does, but i dont know havent even seen one of these before its very cool.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

wheels have hydraulics that turn them so trailer either goes on angle or straight.


----------



## CAT MAN

NorthernSvc's;686640 said:


> wheels have hydraulics that turn them so trailer either goes on angle or straight.


Thanks i thought thats what it was.. its a pretty cool setup, hate to see the price tag


----------



## sjosephlawncare

The pic's that midmosnow posted have salt spreaders on them!! and only one guy runs that too? lets see: two plows, two salt spreaders, lazers, cameras, lights, wipers.......I'll pass, I'll just watch!


----------



## carcrz

It's a pretty slick setup. They've been running them here in KC all year. I think that second batch of pics may have been from here, but not positive. I think they use them for a secondary pass. I've never seen one going on an initial run w/ much snow @ once.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

zabMasonry;627573 said:


> lf i ever see a vt state truck with one of those hooked up to it i'm going to call my rep. and tell him to make the DOT stop spending my tax dollars so stupidly. I think that dump truck works just fine, and their ain't no reason to be salting the highway anyways. i rather just wait a bit longer for the current fleet of trucks to clear the road then pay for that expensive poc.


Were you born stupid or do you have to work at it?



JohnnyRoyale;627606 said:


> Did you get dropped on your head at a young age?


Well said. Or asked.



randym99;629411 said:


> Sadly this plow was likely built to get rid of some jobs and Save money(not good)But I can see other perks too.Easyer to swap from truck to truck as needed or if truck breaks down,faster clearing of the BIG highways(thats got to make everyone happyer)and cheaper to maintain(no engine ,trans,ect)I think the tank is mostly to add weight for ballist so they wouldn,t HAVE to salt if they didn,t want to.


Same as above.

Why in God's green earth is efficiency by government a bad thing?



cretebaby;629482 said:


> did you get dropped on your head too?


No kidding. Where are some of these mental midgets coming from?


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

i think it's neat, but i don't like it. it blocks the raodway so vehciles can't get through and it takes away a job from an operator. i have worked for a comapny that had one, but i didn't like it from the start. the lead plow pushing off to the left, and the second truck pushing snow to the right is the way to go. this way motorist can pass between the plows and not have to worry about the ridge of snowwhen done plowing from truck to truck leaves. this way the flow of traffic is not distrurbed.


----------



## USMCMP5811

[QUOTE="MR.PLOW";710019]i think it's neat, but i don't like it. it blocks the raodway so vehciles can't get through and it takes away a job from an operator. i have worked for a comapny that had one, but i didn't like it from the start. the lead plow pushing off to the left, and the second truck pushing snow to the right is the way to go. this way motorist can pass between the plows and not have to worry about the ridge of snowwhen done plowing from truck to truck leaves. this way the flow of traffic is not distrurbed.[/QUOTE]

You shouldn't be passing the plows in the first place. Let me guess, your one of those who whenever it snows, are in a real hurry to get no place fast? :angry:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He's from the east coast, its not his fault.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

[QUOTE="MR.PLOW";710019]i think it's neat, but i don't like it. it blocks the raodway so vehciles can't get through and it takes away a job from an operator. i have worked for a comapny that had one, but i didn't like it from the start. the lead plow pushing off to the left, and the second truck pushing snow to the right is the way to go. this way motorist can pass between the plows and not have to worry about the ridge of snowwhen done plowing from truck to truck leaves. this way the flow of traffic is not distrurbed.[/QUOTE]

Why in the world is efficiency a bad thing? Eliminating an operator but getting more accomplished in the same time. You must either be a union employee or work for the gov't or both.

What an ignorant comment.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Yea then you can be like that idiot semi driver who tried passing a MNDOT plow truck ad hit the wing on 35W, ripped the box and wing off the plow truck and the cab of the semi was mangled you couldn't tell what it was, they had to extracate the drive from the cab. There's soo many accidents we clean up from morons trying to pass plows on the roads its ridiculous.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JohnnyRoyale;710132 said:


> He's from the east coast, its not his fault.


Ouch. But I completely understand.


----------



## Jay brown

[QUOTE="MR.PLOW";710019]i think it's neat, but i don't like it. it blocks the raodway so vehciles can't get through and it takes away a job from an operator. i have worked for a comapny that had one, but i didn't like it from the start. the lead plow pushing off to the left, and the second truck pushing snow to the right is the way to go. this way motorist can pass between the plows and not have to worry about the ridge of snowwhen done plowing from truck to truck leaves. this way the flow of traffic is not distrurbed.[/QUOTE]

traffic flow i disturbed when somone passes the plow truck and clips the plow and turns the interstate into a parking lot.
i don't really how it takes a job away? someone has to manafacture them...


----------



## Road Scholar

[QUOTE="MR.PLOW";710019]i think it's neat, but i don't like it. it blocks the raodway so vehciles can't get through and it takes away a job from an operator. i have worked for a comapny that had one, but i didn't like it from the start. the lead plow pushing off to the left, and the second truck pushing snow to the right is the way to go. this way motorist can pass between the plows and not have to worry about the ridge of snowwhen done plowing from truck to truck leaves. this way the flow of traffic is not distrurbed.[/QUOTE]

If there were lots of qualified operators here instead of in Alberta, I would agree that someone was losing a job. With global warming, storms are now usually heavy and allowing vehicles to pass the plow echelon only creates accidents or slow traffic in front of the plow train.

If you are in a hurry, leave early and arrive safely. Life is too short to be passing plows. We had 11 hits last year from idiots passing plows.


----------



## CityGuy

randym99;629411 said:


> Sadly this plow was likely built to get rid of some jobs and Save money(not good)But I can see other perks too.Easyer to swap from truck to truck as needed or if truck breaks down,faster clearing of the BIG highways(thats got to make everyone happyer)and cheaper to maintain(no engine ,trans,ect)I think the tank is mostly to add weight for ballist so they wouldn,t HAVE to salt if they didn,t want to.


Not so sure about the jobs last 3 years metro division has been advertising 40 plus jobs each year


----------



## CityGuy

sjosephlawncare;687313 said:


> The pic's that midmosnow posted have salt spreaders on them!! and only one guy runs that too? lets see: two plows, two salt spreaders, lazers, cameras, lights, wipers.......I'll pass, I'll just watch!


I just saw on news that one of the metro trucks is testing with a brine tank instead. One more thing to have to watch


----------



## CityGuy

Wesley's Lawn;710137 said:


> Yea then you can be like that idiot semi driver who tried passing a MNDOT plow truck ad hit the wing on 35W, ripped the box and wing off the plow truck and the cab of the semi was mangled you couldn't tell what it was, they had to extracate the drive from the cab. There's soo many accidents we clean up from morons trying to pass plows on the roads its ridiculous.
> Are you BP Fire?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Ah no, drive tow truck, but i know a few guys on BP Fire.


----------



## JD Dave

I finally got to see the tow plow in real life this morning on the 407, very cool.


----------



## Midmosnow

*Up date on TowPLows*

This note is to update you veterans who can recognize that equipment enhancements provide greater productivity, while others use shovels to dig a deep hole, next to a backhoe.

Look for TowPLows in Salt Lake, I-70 west of Kansas City, Fort Wayne-Indiana, Maine and more to come in neighboring states. But if you what to see the veterans, look for them in Kansas City and St. Louis with over a dozen in operation. Canadians can see them operating in easter Canada. The snow removal revolution has begun, never to be the same again.

TowPLow trucks are used in large gangs releasing several trucks to help clear other areas to improve service on urban multilanes and are now starting to appear on rural interstate. More to come.


58,2009 ussmileyflag tymusic


----------



## Road Scholar

*Great Picture!*

This is an awesome photo. I am giving a presentation on the use of tow plows on a P3 project in Eastern Canada, at the 2010 PIARC Winter Roads Congress in Quebec City, and would love to use this in my presentation. Is that possible? Who can I give credit to? We have 10 units, all equiped for brine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Midmosnow;756051 said:


> This note is to update you veterans who can recognize that equipment enhancements provide greater productivity, while others use shovels to dig a deep hole, next to a backhoe.
> 
> Look for TowPLows in Salt Lake, I-70 west of Kansas City, Fort Wayne-Indiana, Maine and more to come in neighboring states. But if you what to see the veterans, look for them in Kansas City and St. Louis with over a dozen in operation. Canadians can see them operating in easter Canada. The snow removal revolution has begun, never to be the same again.
> 
> TowPLow trucks are used in large gangs releasing several trucks to help clear other areas to improve service on urban multilanes and are now starting to appear on rural interstate. More to come.
> 
> 
> 58,2009 ussmileyflag tymusic


Nice shots.

And don't worry, some of us 'get it'. Those who don't, will be at the end of a shovel for the rest of their lives.


----------



## TKLAWN

The price tag is $60,000 opposed to 250,000 for a truck. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Grader4me

Mark Oomkes;710138 said:


> Ouch. But I completely understand.


Sooo...help me understand..



> his is an awesome photo. I am giving a presentation on the use of tow plows on a P3 project in Eastern Canada, at the 2010 PIARC Winter Roads Congress in Quebec City, and would love to use this in my presentation. Is that possible? Who can I give credit to? We have 10 units, all equiped for brine


.

Hi Road Scholar! You work for MRDC or Brunway?

On edit..read your profile, see you work for Brunway. I work for the DOT here in the Fredericton area. So do you provide presentations on the tow plows to various contracting groups etc?


----------



## 85F150

TKLAWN;757413 said:


> The price tag is $60,000 opposed to 250,000 for a truck. Makes sense to me.


Don't forget the cost of the driver and his benefits.

This is the same argument for all the side wings out there on state trucks.


----------



## Dustball

85F150;760850 said:


> Don't forget the cost of the driver and his benefits.
> 
> This is the same argument for all the side wings out there on state trucks.


You're not eliminating a driver with the tow plow. The driver was simply moved to another location allowing more area to be covered faster.


----------



## Midmosnow

Enjoy, you veterans who have been there. 
For a buddy in Maine, who stepped up and continues to get R done


----------



## Midmosnow

*Gang Plows in Midwest USA*

And for those that like to plow wide but not by yourself...enjoy


----------



## Midmosnow

And for the friends in Canada, who really get hit. Where do we plow from here? Straight ahead, for there is no return. They will drive where we plow anyway, so keep on the pavement. :salute:


----------



## fisher guy

holy crap that thing is awesome and now there adding spreaders to them i gotta admit pretty damn impressive i like the video where it shows they have a laser light to show u where the edge of the plow is very nice thinking. i wonder if u would need a class "A" or a "B" license for that beast


----------



## fisher guy

Midmosnow;766377 said:


> And for those that like to plow wide but not by yourself...enjoy


as for this pic even i gotta figure this a wee bit of a waste lol


----------



## randym99

Its great to the continued comments on this tread.Dandy pics too,keep them coming.Does any one think there would be a market for a smaller(3/4-1 ton truck)vershion of this type of plow/trailer??I know its made for long forward runs but would it be of use to smaller guys that did a lot of long side roads of drives in one in and out sweep as opposed to making two or more trips in and out.I know it would have to cheap enough to buy and super easy to hook up to be any good but just wordered if anyone ever concidered building one??


----------



## randym99

Another idea I wondered about is with all the heavy duty steer/drive axles out there today why hasn,t someone built a truck plow that has a attached wing full length or more on the side of the truck .When its needed you would simply trip the switch to angle the truck(would kind of look like the truck was in a skid) and push snow with the whole side of the truck.Would think you could get alot of length this way and still have a easy to turn around machine.Just another of my crazy thoughts..


----------



## randym99

Any body got an old monster truck kicking around that I can hook a snowplow to.HeHe.Might be worth a try???


----------



## 87chevy

http://www.modot.org/newsandinfo/District0News.shtml?action=displaySSI&newsId=13566

theres some info on the bugger. I think that there's be a market for smaller ones. It'd be nice to pull behind a pick up to get shoulders, under mailboxes and drives ways like mine that are a little wider than the blade. It would have to be fully adjustable though and not just all the way ofr straight.


----------



## 7.3LFisherF250

Found this footage on of this neat trailer on youtube useing lazer to help angle/steer/aim (what ever u like) the towplow. 



 you can skip most of slide show and go to 4:53 and some of footage of the tow plow can be seen. looks like MDOT took part in this footage.


----------



## 7.3LFisherF250

oh and for all those whiny babies that claim not to be able to pass here you go!


----------



## tjctransport

i think it is a great idea. and it would make life alot easier for the roadways where we need 13 truck gangs to do a single pass.
the tow plow would cut the number of trucks in half.


----------



## Midmosnow

*TowPLows around the states*

This post is to bring you all up to date, so some can see the trailer plow in operation. You can see them this winter around Kansas City, St. Louis, Springfield , Joplin MO, Minn/St.Paul, Salt Lake City, Fort Wayne/Indiana, Bangor Maine area and the NE Provinces. Others will see some in Fargo ND, Eu-Claire Wisc and in PennDOT somewhere. You can view other photos at www.TowPLow.com
Have a safe 09/10 winter!!
tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## cubplower

pretty cool.. I've seen the picture before but wondered how they kept the trailer sideways, but never thought of the angled wheels


----------



## JoeCool

Without doing any more research than reading this thread I would say it is a perfect step in the evolution of plowing. I ran a grader with a side wing for plowing, here most of our highways are limiting grader use and plowing more frequently with trucks (another good step for evolution). I believe a lot of the trucks here with wing equipment are set up for a driver and a plow operator, I would assume this would be the same in many of the states using the TowPlow? Therefor the jobs should still be there. Or are many wing-less plow trucks also requiring the second man?


----------



## s_melchi

Midmosnow;766377 said:


> And for those that like to plow wide but not by yourself...enjoy


That looks like Fort Wayne to me. When was this pic taken? I had to be last winter or the winter before. Those sound barrier walls haven't been up too long.

How many of the those tow plow have they received? I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

7.3LFisherF250;778154 said:


> Found this footage on of this neat trailer on youtube useing lazer to help angle/steer/aim (what ever u like) the towplow.
> 
> 
> 
> you can skip most of slide show and go to 4:53 and some of footage of the tow plow can be seen. looks like MDOT took part in this footage.


$4k for those. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## Grader4me

JoeCool;854068 said:


> Without doing any more research than reading this thread I would say it is a perfect step in the evolution of plowing. I ran a grader with a side wing for plowing, here most of our highways are limiting grader use and plowing more frequently with trucks (another good step for evolution). I believe a lot of the trucks here with wing equipment are set up for a driver and a plow operator, I would assume this would be the same in many of the states using the TowPlow? Therefor the jobs should still be there. Or are many wing-less plow trucks also requiring the second man?


All of our truck plows have a wing, and are one person plows. I am curious about something though...What type of training is required to recieve certification for operating a OPP (One Person Plow) in your Province/State?
We have a week long course for all new operators, consisting of classroom and hands on. Below is a link explaining the program. The link is dated back to when we first started with the program. We have continued on since with good success

http://www.gnb.ca/cnb/news/tran/2007e1506tr.htm


----------



## Midmosnow

*TowPLow in Indiana*



s_melchi;856195 said:


> That looks like Fort Wayne to me. When was this pic taken? I had to be last winter or the winter before. Those sound barrier walls haven't been up too long.
> 
> How many of the those tow plow have they received? I haven't seen one yet.


Boy, what an eye to identify the gang in Fort Wayne from the sound walls!!

Indiana has elected to try only one TowPLow and it is in Fort Wayne, but was implemented late last spring at the end of winter. They plan to use this winter and move it to try at other sites, but sadly, Indy could use it with all the added lanes around the city. TowPLows can be seen across Missouri in urban and rural interstates. MinnDOT has 5. UDOT one in Salt Lake. Maine now has one. New units will be seen in Wisconsin, North Dakota, Penn later this winter. Then they are across NE Canada. 
TowPLows can dramatically improve snow removal, saving fuel and labor to get more done faster, but look out when a TowPLow truck signals, because he maybe about go wide and plow both lanes at one time. Then do not be surprised if he steers the TowPLow around a parked car.
ussmileyflagtymusic

Find photos at www.TowPLow.com


----------



## MaineF250

Grader4me;858523 said:


> All of our truck plows have a wing, and are one person plows. I am curious about something though...What type of training is required to recieve certification for operating a OPP (One Person Plow) in your Province/State?
> We have a week long course for all new operators, consisting of classroom and hands on. Below is a link explaining the program. The link is dated back to when we first started with the program. We have continued on since with good success
> 
> http://www.gnb.ca/cnb/news/tran/2007e1506tr.htm


I had no formal training before I got thrown into a plow truck with a wing. I knew my route, I had a license and they threw me the keys to the truck right as the snow started falling. Trial by fire is how I learned.


----------



## Grader4me

MaineF250;864009 said:


> I had no formal training before I got thrown into a plow truck with a wing. I knew my route, I had a license and they threw me the keys to the truck right as the snow started falling. Trial by fire is how I learned.


LOL..I hear ya! Basically how I learned myself. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Top Dog

trying to get a contact for this towplow.....anyone have a way to get in touch with these people? I have searched and cant come up with anything 


thanks for any help


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Top Dog;864927 said:


> trying to get a contact for this towplow.....anyone have a way to get in touch with these people? I have searched and cant come up with anything
> 
> thanks for any help


http://www.viking-cives.ca/index2.htm


----------



## Top Dog

thank you Mark!!


----------



## cubplower

I found a picture of it on youtube:


----------



## randym99

Hello.I e-mailed the inventor of the tow-plow and asked a few questions.One being will you be offering a smaller version(pick-up truck sized) at some point.I will post any interesting feed back I get back.Talk ta-ya later.


----------



## Bajak

*Bump for viper*



randym99;867431 said:


> Hello.I e-mailed the inventor of the tow-plow and asked a few questions.One being will you be offering a smaller version(pick-up truck sized) at some point.I will post any interesting feed back I get back.Talk ta-ya later.


..............:whistling:


----------



## redman6565

i wonder if a regular sized pick-up would be able to handle something like that or if you would have to get a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. (speaking as if they even can or will manufacture for truck though, i don't know if they plan on it or not)


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Great idea!!! As for the pick up version the limiting factor will be the weight of the trailer and length. Not sure on how much the trailer would have to weigh to be effevtive it would depend on the length of the trailer angle of the blade and the amount of snow. Be great for the long drives or gated comunities.


----------



## randym99

Eh Guys,I have not heard back from tow plow fellows.I will try again and up date you all.(if there is anything to up date about!)sorry for the long delay.Randy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You really think a tow plow would be practical in any situation other than roadways? 

It isn't like you can back up quick a minute and adjust your attack or go around an object.

Then there's the cost. 

SideWing\JJAG would make far more sense IMO.


----------



## redman6565

Mark Oomkes;922052 said:


> You really think a tow plow would be practical in any situation other than roadways?
> 
> It isn't like you can back up quick a minute and adjust your attack or go around an object.
> 
> Then there's the cost.
> 
> SideWing\JJAG would make far more sense IMO.


well i thought i'd take it to this gas station and have the lot done in one swipe 

haha i agree, i dont know if its practical for a regular truck use but i sure the hell would like to see someone try, im open to new concepts. i used to think plowing with a tractor was crazy...then i met Dave :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redman6565;922165 said:


> i used to think plowing with a tractor was crazy...then i met Dave :laughing:


And your thoughts were confirmed. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Seriously, I love new ideas, and while many are good conceptually, trying to put them into real world use is a whole different problem.


----------



## redman6565

Mark Oomkes;922177 said:


> And your thoughts were confirmed. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:QUOTE]
> 
> that's why we like him :salute:


----------



## randym99

Hey again .I know it would not be worth a dang for most fellows set ups but for the ones that could use it I was thinking(lasts scary LOL)What if a person had a kit that would attach to a standard dual axle flat deck trailer?When you lowered the wing(attached to a framework)it would also transfer the weight to two "angled" wheel sets.Basicly lifting the trailer off its reg axles while plowing.Most of us have a trailer like this sitting,waiting till summer comes.if you had a salt box strapped on for weight it might work.Just some brain food to think about.


----------

